# Big als



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Got this flyer in my email. dont know why it isnt on their main site. Got some nice deals

http://s752.photobucket.com/albums/xx167/duckyser/?action=view&current=Untitled.png


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

if anyone here keeps reptiles
those leopard geckos are a rip off


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

bad news guys. called big als and they have no idea about the flyer or sale. this is so weird


----------



## zero_da_hero (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi, the flyer is valid it's on their website under the store specials section.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

hmm if anyone manages to make big als scarb realize the flyer, let me now so i can pick up some fish


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

arinsi said:


> if anyone here keeps reptiles
> those leopard geckos are a rip off


I think any reptile from Big Als would be a rip off...


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

why? are they that expensive comparing to others?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

duckyser said:


> hmm if anyone manages to make big als scarb realize the flyer, let me now so i can pick up some fish


I thinkt he only way is to show them on the internet either on your laptop or their computer. If they won't honor the flyer on their http://www.bigalsonline.ca / http://www.bigalscanada.ca (make sure it's in Canada, look for the CDN flag on the site) after talking with their manager then send a email to their HQ then about it.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

A good chance the staff won't know about it until sunday, when the usual weekly specials start.

I remember walking in a saturday night asking about a special and they knew nothing about it, but going back the next day, all the stuff was there as advertised.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

hey, aquaneko could ya post the exact link of the flyer on big als website? i can't seem to find it.


----------



## KaspR (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/specials/specials.html?reloaded=true

has a chart of different cities , click on the colored circle under your city and "f" for fish specials...well you'll see it has the instructions...

Anyways its on big als canada not big als online...


----------

